# Lost A P This Afternoon



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Came downstairs today to find one of my Reds more than half way eaten. I thought something like this would happen since the large Tern in my tank hasn't been able to get much food in the past 2 weeks due to being too slow and the tank being overstocked. He has been nipping at all the fish constantly. Also the temperatures around here are blazing and the ac is broken so the tank temp was 88*F when I went down. Guess just bad timing. Any recommendations on how to help the larger slower P's get their share of food? Thanks


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

dam sorry for your loss, my little caribe doesn't let my huge reds eat...I think I'm gonna give it more time n see what happens...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

try feeding from both ends of the tank at the same time helped me in one or two cases. if you have lights try keeping them off to see if the temps will come down a little more. if you have live plants disregard the light idea.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try the both ends thing. Sounds like a good idea. I have plants so the lighting is slightly necessary. I'm getting the ac fixed this week though. The fish were always really territorial though, hopefully the freeing up of some space might help. I just don't want it to get worse. The large Tern has already begun pestering the next smallest red.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like you have a nasty tern. you might be facing a dilemma here sorry to tell you.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

AS fan said:


> sounds like you have a nasty tern. you might be facing a dilemma here sorry to tell you.


Really? Dang...In his old tank he killed the largest Red also...but I thought it was because the tank was smaller (50G). Then I sold the rest and kept him solo but he never did anything, so when I upgraded tanks (120G) I overstocked it to get him more active and ever since he's just been guarding the center of the tank as his own. It's a surprise to find a dead red though since none of the bites previously were really bad.

Any advice on how to keep the rest of my pygos alive would be appreciated. Thanks

This is him

OLD TANK





NEW TANK (SOLO)





NEW TANK (WITH PYGOS)


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that...

Cut the food up into chunks and try and throw it in front of the tern and away from the others.


----------

